# Kitchen Remodel Quote Request



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I might have a new project pretty soon. A long time friend of my wife (and co-worker/teacher) contacted us to see about remodeling her kitchen.

We met with her Early Friday morning to get her ideas and share ours. The house was built in 1950's and it was her parents house, and now hers. And it will be her brothers when she is gone. Honestly, it needs a lot more work than just a new kitchen, but that is not the scope of this project.

Here are a couple of pictures and a few screenshots of my project in Sketchup. It would definitely be a tear out and start from scratch. the plan is to demo the furr down and replace to upper cabinets with 42 inch ones. Might get in some drywall repair and other trim work also.

This is a small kitchen - 9'3"x12'.

She wants a utensil drawer like ours and a pull-out trash receptacle. And a cabinet to display her cookie jars and glasses...and drawers instead of cabinet doors on the bottom cabinets. The new sink and counter top is not part of the deal, just for show. The open space in the drawing is where a pantry now resides, so yeah, it's pretty cramped work area...but there is still the magic work triangle (frig, oven and sink).

I hope to meet with her again this coming week and discuss what I have drawn up, take notes and take a few more measurements.

I will post up when I find out more.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I would say that kitchen is pretty antiquated, and needs the Mike touch


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

Mike,
Why the dead space in the corners to the left and right of the sink? Suggest putting wider cabinets on that wall and maybe some open (floating) shelving on the adjacent walls. The cabinet over the counter at the entrance makes the kitchen smaller. I noticed the openness on the one side I am guessing is the cookie jar display. I suggest making a hanging shelf from the ceiling so that the cookie jar display can be accessed from both sides. It would allow more light and the kitchen wouldn't seem so small. I also noticed that you have what appears to be windows or maybe passthroughs. The one over the sink I am certain it is a window. The other large one I am not sure. Also, if this is a total tear out I highly suggest upgrading the electrical as well. The wiring and power requirements of todays small appliances are different. I have a house that was built in 1940 and the kitchen was reno'd in the 80's. If I run coffee maker, microwave, toaster oven and the frig kicks on the breaker pops. Microwave and frig should be on separate breakers (dedicated). You may also want to consider some USB/110 outlets. For charging portable devices. Just some ideas.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> Mike,
> Why the dead space in the corners to the left and right of the sink? Suggest putting wider cabinets on that wall and maybe some open (floating) shelving on the adjacent walls. The cabinet over the counter at the entrance makes the kitchen smaller. I noticed the openness on the one side I am guessing is the cookie jar display. I suggest making a hanging shelf from the ceiling so that the cookie jar display can be accessed from both sides. It would allow more light and the kitchen wouldn't seem so small. I also noticed that you have what appears to be windows or maybe passthroughs. The one over the sink I am certain it is a window. The other large one I am not sure. Also, if this is a total tear out I highly suggest upgrading the electrical as well. The wiring and power requirements of todays small appliances are different. I have a house that was built in 1940 and the kitchen was reno'd in the 80's. If I run coffee maker, microwave, toaster oven and the frig kicks on the breaker pops. Microwave and frig should be on separate breakers (dedicated). You may also want to consider some USB/110 outlets. For charging portable devices. Just some ideas.


Mike I agree with Greg that the cabinets on both sides of the sink should run all the way into the corner. I know this would be storage for items that will not be used very much like the fine china used for special occasions or those small appliances that are seldom used but are needed now and then. I do like the cabinet at the entrance and the display area that it provides, looks like the entrance to our kitchen from the dining room but we don't have the display on the backside and I think that would have been a great addition to that cabinet (something for me to think about in my spare time:nerd.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a quick note. Yes two windows (not a pass-thru). This was my first go at what she is asking for. I like the idea of removing the display cabinet and do something different on the wall instead. There is a door adjacent so no real room to stretch that wall area. 

And I was also thinking about building in blind corners for the upper two corners, just like y'all suggested.

Gotta hit the road. I will check in later this evening.
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If the cabinet to the left was flush against the wall - and even part of that wall by the fridge (support wall?) was cut back, that would open it up and flow into the eating area, which I'm guessing is on the other side of the counter.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Mike.
Hope you will be awarded with the contract.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Most locals building codes forbid stoves at windows. They fear someone will hang curtains and cause a fire!

Joe


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tacomamactech said:


> Most locals building codes forbid stoves at windows. They fear someone will hang curtains and cause a fire!
> 
> Joe


Well there has been there since the 50's when the house was built.:surprise::grin:


Edit...actually the drawing isnt accurate. The window is immediately to the left of the stove.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Same suggestions about cabinets all the way into the corners. The leg of the counter that extends into the entrance is creates a dead space . I suggest you eliminate it and put floor to ceiling cabinets on the other wall. If a refer goes in that space, put a deep cabinet there, or even one with doors facing out into the dining area. The cabinet hanging down over the leg closes the kitchen in and makes if feel even smaller than it is. Extend the wall cabinet and you have more storage space. this is not a kidchen you'd want to put an oversized refer in.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe building codes calls for a stove to be at least 12" from a window or door opening.


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

I would check with building codes in your area. Even if it was built in 1950, the codes change and houses are grandfathered in, until the next Reno. Then the current building codes apply. So be sure that the code s are adhered to, it may seem trivial but they are for everyone's safety.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We are off and running with the new kitchen build. Here are a few construction pics. I am building the upper cabinets first, then demo the existing upper cabinets and install the new ones. Ditto for the bottom ones also.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had so many people, after seeing my cabinets and remodeled kitchen, ask me to do theirs. But I've turned them down. It was fun and challenging to do mines, but my shop (10x16) is just too small to build cabinets and not get aggravated. Then there's the problem of storage, until they are all built and kitchen is demoed. I stored mine where I work, in a big tin box we use to store our personal things. But I don't think the boss would like me bring cabinets, after cabinets in there, that aren't mine! As it is now, i'm building some drawers for my daughters buffet she bought, and storing them in our master bedroom! Wife not happy!! LOL

Can't wait to see your work, Mike!! Good luck!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> It was fun and challenging to do mines, but my shop (10x16) is just too small to build cabinets and not get aggravated.


Oh, believe me, there will be some aggravation!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike , those stiles and rails look fantastic with that stain. Can't wait to see the completed job.

I like that show "Leave it to Bryan , but for a guy who seems to really have great ideas when it comes to renos , it seems like he's always using those crappy IKEA cupboards?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The assembly process has begun. Three of the uppers are ready for the backs. And others are ready to be assembled. Things are progressing slowly, but the lady is tickled and she's been out shopping for the new vent hood.

Yesterday, the doors and drawer fronts were delivered so things are starting to get crowded! :surprise:

Hopefully, it won't rain tomorrow so I can make a run to the lumber yard.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterday, we demoed the kitchen for the lady that we are building new cabinets for. Man-o-man, what a mess. We actually got the bigger cabinets out in one piece, but one was stuck like Chuck and it took the BIG hammer to free it.

This is a 1950's house with plenty of character.

The walls had three different thicknesses consisting of drywall (3/8" and 1/2") and some 3/4" particle board. UGH! The lady gave us the green light and said just do what ever you need to do and add it to the bill. Thank you ma'am! We tore everything out on the upper part of three walls, and demoed the fir down, then installed new 1/2 inch drywall and taped it. Looks like a whole new world. And no more dead rat in the wall! :surprise:

Note: I hired my brother-in-law (Archie) and his buddy. They were outstanding. Didn't even want to stop for lunch. I don't think so. We bought a sack full of burgers and fed 'em right!

Check out the last picture in the upload. When the drywall was removed from above the stove, we found a frayed wire with bare hot and neutral wires. After doing some measuring and 'ciphering, I determined the wire could be cut back and secured with wire nuts until the cabinet is installed. The wire will provide power to a new vent hood the homeowner has purchased. Dang, that could have burned the house down. The homeowner said the contractor that installed the ceiling did it. UGH!

Today it was just my sweetie and I. Things move at a slower pace when I am the one doing the work! :surprise::grin:

We started the day off by sleeping in! > Yesterday was a tiring day for sure. We loaded up the tools and a couple of the finished cabinets and took off.

My main goal for today was to get the two windows cased out. I am not a speed demon when it comes to drywall work, but we managed. I even got the little lady involved with the screw gun while I cut more strips for the inside of the window framing. While working on the window above the sink, I realized the house framing and the window weren't on the same plane. :surprise: I already had the DW cut and fit, and my sweetie was putting the screws to it! I had to stop her. I just couldn't stand the fact the the finished product would look bad. So we removed the Dry wall, inserted some wooden shims to make everything appear to be level, then screwed it in place. One end was at least 1/4 inch off. You can see in the pics how skewed everything was. Now the window is level and looks good.

We unloaded the two cabinets and sat them on the counter top. I hope to install them in a couple of days when I take the rest over there.

Thanks to the new drywall, things are progressing smoothly.

...and the homeowner is happy. That is the main thing.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The old kitchen is identical to ours; house was built in the early 70s. Hope everything goes well for you. Looking for the finished job.

FWIW, I sold custom and factory cabinets for 2-1/2 years. I asked a good customer/contractor if he did remodeling. He said no- he got tired of correcting other people's mistakes. My son and I used to watch some shows where people did reno and remodeling of older homes. The thing that got us was when they would tear out a wall, there was something hidden that added to the time. Then the contractor lost $$$ because he didn't know of the situation.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Drawers, drawers and more drawers!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There's a house left to remodel??


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> There's a house left to remodel??


It wasn't damaged. I kept watching the level in Goose Creek Stream which is near the house, but it never got high. I think that is because it is a short run to the bay so no way for the water to back up, except for storm surge, which there wasn't any that I know of. And the house sits on high ground.

Actually feels good to get back to work in the shop.


----------

